# alutech team fast forward gebrochen



## playdude (27. Juni 2004)

mein alutech ist am sattelrohr gerissen, son scheiß  #
wäre tolll wenn sich walter löcher mal bei mir melden könnte, von dem habe ich den rahmen nämlich

@ alutech team:
wie kann denn das sein, ich fahre den rahmen seit etwa 14 monat und als ich den nach der winterpause putzen wollte war mitmal nen riss am sattelrohr und es ist ja nun nicht so, das ich damit wirklich heftig gefahren bin, was soll man von der alutech verarbeitung halten?


----------



## playdude (27. Juni 2004)

sorry, habe die bilder vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha_1 (27. Juni 2004)

bilder


----------



## *JO* (27. Juni 2004)

. . .gut das  er selbst erkannt hat das er die bilder vergssen hat   
. . . hat aber nix geändert


----------



## treehugger (28. Juni 2004)

playdude schrieb:
			
		

> ...seit etwa 14 monat und als ich den nach der winterpause putzen wollte war mitmal nen riss am sattelrohr und es ist ja nun nicht so, das ich damit wirklich heftig gefahren bin, was soll man von der alutech verarbeitung halten?



Nach der Winterpause?     
Wir haben Ende Juni  

Gruß Max


----------



## playdude (4. Juli 2004)

das mit dem bruch ist ja auch schon nen bischen her, hatte nur bis jetzt hlat noch keine zeit  
hoffe das mit den bildern haut jetzt endlich mal hin


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (4. Juli 2004)

MaxB schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Winterpause?
> Wir haben Ende Juni
> 
> Gruß Max



...na in Sibirien iss der Winter jetzt vorbei


----------



## woodstock (4. Juli 2004)

da war wohl die sattelstütze ein bischen zu weit draußen!


----------



## *JO* (4. Juli 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> da war wohl die sattelstütze ein bischen zu weit draußen!


. . . .genau das wollte ich auch sagen. . .selbst schuld


----------



## wolfi (5. Juli 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> . . . .genau das wollte ich auch sagen. . .selbst schuld



nun ja, ob er nun selbst schuld ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
aber es sieht schon verdammt nach zu kurzer sattelstütze aus!
@ playdude: das sattelrohr kann aber ausgetauscht werden.
und klär uns doch mal bitte auf wie das mit deiner sattelstütze aussieht.

gruß
der wolfi
*der sein rohr immer tiefgenug versenkt   *


----------



## *JO* (5. Juli 2004)

das war auch net böse gemeinte.. . mit dem selbst schuld    
ich glaube sogar fst das es egal ist . . .wenn der rahmen da bricht . . tuht der Stabilität ja keinen abbruch . .. oder ?
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (14. Juli 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> das war auch net böse gemeinte.. . mit dem selbst schuld
> ich glaube sogar fst das es egal ist . . .wenn der rahmen da bricht . . tuht der Stabilität ja keinen abbruch . .. oder ?
> mfg JO




das ist doch ein wiederspruch in sich der rahmen brícht an einer stelle die zu hoch belastet wurde . diese stelle ist hiermit geschwächt wenn diese hohe belastung erneut auftritt kommtes zum bruch . da brauchst du garnichts so naiv schänreden . @ alitech

nehmt euch mal n beispiel an nicolai

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98699


das nenne ich suport!!!


----------



## wolfi (14. Juli 2004)

@ aprillaprill
*ich spreche hier nicht für alutech sondern meine aussage spiegelt nur meine persönliche meinung wider** 
1. finde ich hat alutech nicht die haftung oder irgendeine garantieleistung zu übernehmen wenn ein offensichtlicher benutzerfehler vorliegt.
2. der ton macht die musik, und in deinem verlinkten nicolai-threat wird seitens des geschädigten ein ganz anderer ton gewählt.
3. ist es wirklich absolute gnade von nicolai solch einen fehler als kulanz zu behandeln und ist absolut ungewöhnlich.
ich finde es etwas unpassend so etwas als beispiel darzustellen. manchmal gewinne ich den eindruck bei den ddd-leuten, dass alles auf biegen und brechen der zerstörungswut zum opfer fällt und anschließend wird sich damit gebrüstet ich habe bei hersteller a oder händler b das und das auf kulanz oder garantie bekommen.
diese schnorrer und rumheulermentalität kotz mich manchmal echt an!
aber bekanntlich ist geiz ja geil!
sicherlich freue ich mich auch über eine weitreichende händlerkulanz, aber mann muß auch zu eigenen fehlern stehen und diese dann auch ausbaden. wo kommen wir denn hin wenn ich für alles jemanden anderen verantwortlich machen will????
und wie bereits gesagt, das alles spiegelt nur meine meinung wider!!!
gruß
der wolfi
*der sich von einigen etwas mehr eigenverantwortung wünscht*
ps: playdude hält sich ja auch vornehm zurück  *


----------



## wolfi (14. Juli 2004)

nachtrag:
es soll sich bitte niemand auf den schlips getreten fühlen, aber ich musste mal allgemein etwas zu dem thema kulanz und garantie (mißbrauch) loswerden.

so long
der wolfi


----------



## aprillaprill (15. Juli 2004)

sollte jetzt kein persönlicher angriff sein digga nicht gleich an die decke gehen .   wollte nurmal schauen wie ihr reagiert .... ich hab von nem vertreter einer so coolen firma eigentlich mehr coolnes erwartet .


----------



## wolfi (15. Juli 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> sollte jetzt kein persönlicher angriff sein digga nicht gleich an die decke gehen .   wollte nurmal schauen wie ihr reagiert .... ich hab von nem vertreter einer so coolen firma eigentlich mehr coolnes erwartet .



ich fühle mich von dir persönlich ja auch garnicht angegriffen....dünna ... des war ein allgemeiner rundumschlag.  
ps: ich bin auch nur alutech fahrer und kein "vertreter" der firma   
und coolnes ist ein sehr relativer begriff.
komm nach rittershausen, dann trinken wir zusammen ´ne kanne    und werden die "coolnes" in person sein.

der wolfi


----------



## aprillaprill (16. Juli 2004)

bin in den sommerferien warscheinlich echt in ritterhausen .. ich melde mich dann per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (19. Juli 2004)

na denn....
stell schon mal ´ne palette bier kalt  
 
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Fuzza (3. August 2004)

Hallo, 

hab ihr ein bischen gelesen und wollt ma meinen Senf dazu geben. Also wenn es um die Qualität und den Support von Alutech geht. Muss ich mich einfach in die Schusslinie stellen. Ruf mal bei Jürgen an und stell ihm ne Frage, ich glaube es kennt die Wörter "das geht nicht" gar nicht. Es gibt kulante Menschen und es gibt Alutech. Den Service finde ich echt genial und einfach fantastisch. 

Und ich denke auch wenn es sich bei dem Rahmenbruch um eigenes Verschulden handelt wird ne gute und günstige Lösung für beide Parteien gefunden.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## DaveXXX (2. September 2004)

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht!


----------



## wolfi (2. September 2004)

die geschichte ist schon lange aus...
oder hat playdude sich hier nochmals zu wort gemeldet?


----------

